# A.J. Weeks  stone jug



## Buffalo Hunter (Apr 18, 2014)

I came across this jug and it's the first one I've seen, can anyone here tell me about them. (Just b/c it's the first one I've seen doesn't mean much). It's stenciled on the top "Pat App'd For A.J. Weeks, Akron OH." Base reads "Mfg. by A.J. Weeks, Akron, OH", s tands about 11 inches tall.[attachment=137.jpg][attachment=137B.jpg][attachment=137C.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 18, 2014)

You can start with Arthur J Weeks. I gotta run out for a bit so I'll leave the rest to you.


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 18, 2014)

BH, I know Akron was a hot bed of pottery making from the early 1800's.  That's a cool find.  It's an interesting shape.  Seems to make it easier to pour out the contents.  I wonder why it didn't catch on.Thanks for sharing.Scott


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Apr 18, 2014)

Many thanks Cows ~ from what I read it appears it was made for the chemical trade about the turn of the century. Also picked up on a few new research tools.


----------

